# Broomba



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

Has anyone seen this yet?

http://www.grandinroad.com/jump.jsp?itemID=22196&itemType=PRODUCT&iProductID=22196&path=1%2C2%2C2759%2C2761


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

too bad it doesn't also vacuum too.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I would say it works like the moving reaper.I would like to have it to put behind my witch.If I could find someway to contain it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I was looking around Grandin Road's site and ran across this:

http://www.grandinroad.com/jump.jsp...adoResultId=1&nrpAltSearch=false&altText=null

The pic shows a VEI 950 with timer remote going for $299.00 plus shipping. Not a bad price for that machine.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That broom is awesome! I'd just have it booting around my house every day of the year, chasing the cats.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok, now how many of you looked at this and said to yourself, "I bet I could build that a lot cheaper".


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Ok, now how many of you looked at this and said to yourself, "I bet I could build that a lot cheaper".


ME!!!! you read my mind! LOL!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love it! that would be so much fun to have around! i would buy one in an instant!


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

50 bucks is a rip off IMO..neat concept...realistically should be half that cost


----------



## si-cotik (Aug 14, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> I would say it works like the moving reaper.I would like to have it to put behind my witch.If I could find someway to contain it.


You could always put a "leash" on it...lol. Witch holding it on one end. Spike leash that would be great.


----------



## mysticwitch (Apr 9, 2007)

Spirit Halloween had one like this last year-------they may have it again this year & they have coupons.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I heard it sucks.


----------

